# Huntin' photos



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Forgive me while I meander through some old photos... My first big buck.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Most recent killed in the back 40...2 weeks ago... My man got him, and did the mount. That's right I'm proud! not only for the mount but the meat.....So sue me..(a phrase I picked up recently)   layful:​


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry.  I have never enjoyed the sight of downed animals being displayed.  I love seeing them on their hoofs and running free.  I know herd thinning is necessary and in the best interest of the surviving animals however.  Please no personal offense intended.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

None taken...We only hunt for meat and I also love watching them play in our yard...Maybe just don't look in huntin' photos next time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2018)

Good photo of you and your buck Seeker, and I respect those who hunt only for meat and hunt responsibly.  I know you're an animal lover and enjoy watching them out in nature, we see a lot of deer behind our house, but it's a wildlife area so no hunting allowed.  We see a lot of deer, elk and moose on our camping trips,  I love to watch them and have taken a few pictures of them over the years.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2018)

You and your SO have every right to be proud of your skill and your efforts in keeping an American tradition alive.

Death is never pretty but harvesting deer for personal use is far better than letting them starve or be killed by dogs, cars, etc...  

I think it is good for people to take responsibility and have a full appreciation of what goes into putting dinner on the table.

Hunting has dropped off in my area to the point that they employ professionals to come in and thin the herds that roam the suburban communities.  The meat is processed into ground venison and donated to the local Food Bank for distribution.


----------



## IKE (Feb 14, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Forgive me while I meander through some old photos... My first big buck.
> 
> View attachment 48590



Great deer and I really like the skull mount.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2018)

My Grandpa and Uncle were avid hunters. I secretly prayed they wouldn't come home with anything. I have mixed emotions about hunting now. From horrible photos and reports I have seen about slaughterhouses hunting seems to be a more humane way to die. On the other hand my son was telling me he saw a deer running around the neighborhood with an arrow stuck out of him. It made me sick. I'm thinking that people who want to hunt should have to go through some rigid testing to prove they can at least hit their target. Bow hunting should never have been allowed. Just my thoughts. Seeker, I'm glad to read that you do use the meat.


----------

